# Radon Slide AL 9.0 auf Shimano 1x12 umbauen



## camelsche (13. August 2020)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mein Radon Slide 9.0 AL von 2015 auf die Shimano XT 1x12 umbauen, das System 3x10 hat seine Schuldigkeit getan ;-)
Ich weiß mittlerweile, dass ich einen neuen Freilauf am HR benötige, was ich jedoch nicht finden kann: passt der Freilauf/Kassette in den Hinterbau oder ist das zu breit? Und passt es in/aufs HR oder brauch ich ein neues, beispielsweise weil die Speichen nicht steil genug sind oder so?
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas gemacht?

Danke vorab
Camelsche


----------



## Kubunter (13. August 2020)

Hallo camelsche,
was für ein Laufradsatz ist denn an dem Rad verbaut und welche Naben?
Ist halt die Frage ob für dir Nabe ein Microspline Freilauf verfügbar ist.
Mit den Speichen oder der Hinterbaubreite hat das erst mal nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2020)

camelsche schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte mein Radon Slide 9.0 AL von 2015 auf die Shimano XT 1x12 umbauen, das System 3x10 hat seine Schuldigkeit getan ;-)
> Ich weiß mittlerweile, dass ich einen neuen Freilauf am HR benötige, was ich jedoch nicht finden kann: passt der Freilauf/Kassette in den Hinterbau oder ist das zu breit? Und passt es in/aufs HR oder brauch ich ein neues, beispielsweise weil die Speichen nicht steil genug sind oder so?
> ...



Was haste da für Laufräder drin ? DT Swiss ?
Wenn ja brauchste nur nen MicroSpline Freilauf kaufen. Musst nur rausfinden ob das bei deinem Laufrad geht.
Bei DT Swiss gibts Freiläufe für Ratchet System oder 3-Pawl System.


----------



## camelsche (13. August 2020)

Hi
Ich hab nen DT Swiss 1700 Spline 27,5 QR15/X12, das sollte dann funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Kubunter (13. August 2020)

Dann brauchst du eigentlich so wie ich das sehe nur den DT Swiss HWRABL00S2148S Freilauf und eventuell den  HWA00100S7912S Adapter Endanschlag.
Sollte so passen, oder @schraeg ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2020)

Kubunter schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du eigentlich so wie ich das sehe nur den DT Swiss HWRABL00S2148S Freilauf und eventuell den  HWA00100S7912S Adapter Endanschlag.
> Sollte so passen, oder @schraeg ?



Denke ja ?, die 1700er haben alle Ratchet soweit ich weiss hatten/haben nur die 1900er 3-Pawl.
Bei bc gibts das direkt mit Endkappe zu kaufen:








						DT Swiss Umrüstkit Freilaufkörper auf Shimano 12-fach Micro Spline
					

Mit dem folgenden Umrüstkit von DT Swiss ist es möglich, Deine existierenden 240 und 350 Naben auf Shimano 12-fach Micro Spline 12 x 142 mm und 12 x 148 mm umzurüsten. Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:All MountainFreilauf:Shimano Micro SplineSchaltstuf




					www.bike-components.de
				




Bei R2 gibts "Upgrade Kits" direkt mit Microspline Freilauf zu kaufen:








						SHIMANO SLX Upgrade Kit M7100 1x12-fach / DT Swiss Micro Spline Freil, 237,50 €
					

SHIMANO SLX Upgrade Kit M7100 1x12-fach / DT Swiss Micro Spline Freilauf | Kassette 10-51 Zähne Wenn Du ein DT Swiss Hinterrad Dein eigen nennst, kannst Du




					r2-bike.com
				



Find ich preislich voll OK !


----------



## camelsche (13. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Denke ja ?, die 1700er haben alle Ratchet soweit ich weiss hatten/haben nur die 1900er 3-Pawl.
> Bei bc gibts das direkt mit Endkappe zu kaufen:
> 
> 
> ...


Super. ? vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## P373 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hast du inzwischen auf 1x12 umgebaut? Wenn ja, mit welchen Komponenten konkret?
Ich würde gerne bei XT bleiben.

Mich würde noch interessieren, ob die Kettenlinie ohne Probleme stimmt oder Spacer an der Kurbel notwendig sind.

Update:
Ich habe inzwischen auf 1x12 umgebaut und folgende Komponenten verwendet:
Shimano XT Schaltwerk SGS M8100
Kassette SLX M7100 10-51 Zähne
Shimano XT FC-M 8100 Kurbel mit 32t Kettenblatt -> wird ohne Spacer in den Rahmen eingebaut
Shimano XT CN-M8100 12-fach
Dt Swiss Micro Spline Freilauf für Sperrklinke (3-Pawl) -> passt auf die Dt Swiss Spline 1900 Laufräder
Schalthebel XT 8100
Neue Schalthülle und Zug
Neues Innenlager (Tretlager) BB-MT800-PA Pressfit Hollowtech II

Fazit: läuft sehr sauber und die Kettenlinie ist bislang unproblematisch. Auch eine Kettenführung vermisse ich bislang auf Trails nicht (Narrow Wide Kettenblatt sei dank).


----------



## JMSLIDE140 (15. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht hatte jemand von Euch auch schon die Erfahrung mit dem folgenden "Problem" gemacht und kann mir hier weiterhelfen ob dies normal ist oder nicht.
Ich fahre ein Radon Slide 140 Carbon 9.0 aus dem Jahr 2016 und habe dieses auf 1x12 Shimano XT umgebaut. Leider war die 51er Kassette sowie das Schaltwerk nicht lieferbar. Da ich nicht warten konnte, habe ich mir die 45er Kassette XT CS 8120 und das Schaltwerk XT RD 8120 bestellt und eingebaut. Vorne neue 1-fach XT-Kurbel mit einem 30er Kettenblatt. Am Anfang lies sich das Schaltwerk nicht einstellen, das lag daran, dass das Schaltauge10171 der 11-fach Schaltung nicht mit der 12-fach kompatibel ist. Nachdem ich mir das Schaltauge 10240 AXH von Radon bestellt und eingebaut habe, lässt sich die Schaltung einigermaßen einstellen. Jedoch stößt das Schaltwerk im schwersten Gang (kleinstes Ritzel) beinahe am Rahmen an. Es sind vielleicht noch 1-2mm Platz. Die Schaltung läuft 1A und funktioniert soweit auch, jedoch habe ich immer Bedenken, wenn sich die Spannung mal etwas verringert, dass die Schaltung dann an den Rahmen anstößt. Hat irgendjemand auch diese Erfahrung gemacht? 

Danke Euch schon mal im Vorau


----------

